# 4-Color Harlequin



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a 4-color harlequin design I did for my son's nursery.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice but that Owl is gonna scare the bajesus out of him!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is very nice!


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

wow bet that took a long time. nice work,


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful! It is amazing-the creativity.

I love the owl!


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Lovely, lovely work. Wouldn't want to go in there with a hangover though:jester:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

That is nuts.

How many hours?


----------



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

I did it without any pencil lines. I marked intervals above and below and then connected the marks with tape. Keeping it straight in my head for the first taping was the most difficult, but after that, much easier.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Super cool looking!
Sage


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That is sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

paratrooper said:


> I did it without any pencil lines. I marked intervals above and below and then connected the marks with tape. Keeping it straight in my head for the first taping was the most difficult, but after that, much easier.


I've found that to work the best also, normally I won't use pencil lines on such a short stretch. Pulling the tape from the center keeps it from bending or arching one way or the other. Normally I will tack it at one end, then stretch it the length, pull it tight and tack the other end. then lightly tap every couple of feet, and step back and look. If it's cool, press it down and on and on and on and on.......

NICE WORK!

Come to think of it, I did a stripe around the perimeter of a grocery store one time and only used the pencil lines as a reference so I wasn't getting off my measurement. but really I had marks every 8 feet, and stretched from the center allowing the tape to give me the straight line. worked well, no dips between points.


----------



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

This method works well, except for bending the tape around a corner made of 90 year old plaster. Thats a little tougher.


----------



## Bane (Oct 8, 2010)

Color on top of me does not fit.White would be better.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Lovely work ! :thumbup: But it gives me a headache to look at it too long :blink:


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

very cool indeed- a lot of precision involved in that huh? Did you have any bleeding/lift off from the tape?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

No bleeding--Frogtape.


----------

